# Blood Angels Squad Markings



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone 

I have some questions about the Blood Angels squad markings.
I know that the BA uses their right shoulder to use their company (in my case one yellow drop of blood (2nd company)) But i cant quite understand the marking they use on their right knee? who uses what.


1st Squad: White Skull on a black background
2nd Squad: White Skull on a blue background
3rd Squad: Red blood drop on a yellow background
4th Squad: Red blood drop on a black background
5th Squad: White X on a black background
6th Squad: White X on a blue background
7th Squad: Yellow lightning bolt on a back background
8th Squad: Black lightning bolt on a yellow background
9th Squad: Yellow angelic wing on a black background
10th Squad: Black angelic wing on a yellow background

these are the symbols they have but for instance, what does assault terminators, stenguard, tactical, assault, sanguinary guard, devastators, regular terminators use??? and why???


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

You got me there. I have been wondering the exact same thing. I just bought my sang guard a couple months back, and my assault marines. I have no idea about the markings. It would be cool to find out though. Google....here I come.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

The Tactical, Assault, and Devastator Marines use differently colored helmets to specify their combat role

Tactical - Red Helm
Assault - Yellow Helm
Devastator - Blue Helm
(page 71, C:BA)


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

If I recall correctly there are 10 companies that make up a chapter. Each company is divided into 10, 10 man squads. This would give you 100 men per company thus giving you 1,000 men per chapter.

You use the second company (Red background with a yellow drop), this would be divided up into 10 different squads. Say you wanted to make a squads that was 2nd Company, 7th squad. This squad would have a single yellow drop on the right shoulder pad and a black kneepad with a yellow bolt of lightning on the right side.

Pg 71 of C:BA gives you a pretty precise breakdown of it.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

As i posted in the other thread of the same name yesterday:



Rems said:


> Those same markings apply to all the companies.
> 
> So the first squad in both the first, second, eighth and ninth companies will have the same symbol- that of the white skull on the blue background. It's just that what those squads are will be different; in this case a veteran squad (terminator or power armoured) squad, a tactical squad, an assault squad and a devastator squad.
> 
> ...


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

:goodpost: Well put. Thx


----------

